# Maitreya's Trip to India



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

Well I guess Maitreya can edit his photos however he likes...
Who the hell are you to tell him whats good or not?

If you dont like them, PISS OFF!
stop hangin around lol


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Very kewl, Maitreya ! I like your emphasis on Street-level image of India. Which depicts the reality on the ground- I cud see more people, shops, & street pics in this thread rather than boring image of main touristic sites only. 

It seems every single street of Mumbai is a tourist attraction !


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ Thanks for the comments guys. 

Skyprince, I really do enjoy clicking street pictures (although its tough in India sometimes, with the crowds) and here are a selection that I like, a less urbanized area, very village like in parts

Vasai

At the moment, Mumbai is having trouble with immigration from rural areas, which is why pockets of slums have sprouted up around the city. Of course, the more famous ones (Dharavi etc) have been established for years, but the slum population has increased coordinated with the general immigration and city population (obviously).

Even in the area of Manickpur, in Vasai, this is made obvious as we can see small pockets of slums. However I think this contributes to what is modern India - its a problem (poverty) that is being made painfully obvious, and you should embrace poverty as a part of India - a part that needs to be changed.










The diversity and vibrance of India is from this one terrace - turning one way I can see slums, and turning the other I see how the average Vasaikar lives - either in inherited bungalows or new apartments










a piglet:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Edit


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

One of the icons of Luytens' New Delhi:

Unveiled in 1931 and built by the British architect Edwin Luytens (along with much of New Delhi) to honour the Indian Army members that gave their lives in the First World War - 

India Gate

It's a completely different experience than Luytens other work - the _Indo-Saracenic_ juxtapositions of the Rashtrapati Bhavan (President's House, in Delhi) or the austere Centotaph in London. 


























:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wonderful photos and we look forward to seeing more! :cheers:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Lutyens' masterpiece in New Delhi - it was a hazy day, so some pictures didn't come out particularly clearly (due to both the haze and the tired photographer)

Rashtrapati Bhavan (formerly Viceroy's House)

Probably sums up Lutyens' brand of Indo-Saracenic architecture, called "the Delhi Order" better than any other structure in Delhi.

The approach



















The gate


















:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome shots


----------

